# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Hình ảnh member ... những dị nhân của Web cncprovn.com

## Nam CNC

-----          Mới đọc xong tiết mục của bác Cu Bé Tí tự nhiên thấy cảm hứng, tạo chủ đề này để anh em giao lưu biết mặt chơi , chứ không biết nhau đến lúc gặp chắc bật ngữa, điển hình như cha Vũ Trần nhà ta , tưởng thanh mãnh lãng tử ai dè như trái bí dao , cha này quảng cáo trà bí đao là vô đối luôn nhá.


        - Thôi khỏi dông dài em tự xử trước, tấm hình con gái 3 tuổi của em chụp cho em nè.

***Dị nhân số 1 Nam CNC


Các bác bổ xung tiếp theo đi, MR.L đâu ! làm tiếp nha, chú là thích tự sướng nhất.

----------

culitruong, duonghoang, kametoco, Khoa C3, mig21, Mr.L, namrex, writewin

----------


## CKD

*** Dị nhân số 2 -> *CKD*

----------

culitruong, duonghoang, elenercom, Hạt Giống Phù Sa, kametoco, Khoa C3, mig21, minhtriet, Mr.L, Nam CNC, namrex, writewin

----------


## Mr.L

Dị nhân số 3 -- *Mr.L*

----------

culitruong, duonghoang, kametoco, Khoa C3, mig21, Nam CNC, namrex

----------


## Khoa C3

Ôi thế này thì ko ai theo được, hixhix

----------


## Mr.L

@a Nam a chụp ấm cầm 2 con spindle đi mới giống dị nhân hahahhaah

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

duonghoang, kametoco, Mr.L, Nam CNC, namrex, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin lỗi chịu không nỗi mấy cha luôn, hahah cười chảy nước mắt , Kẻ hủy diệt CKD , Hỏa Vân Tà Thần MR.L , còn chú Khoac3 qua Ấn Độ được hiếp xong giết HAHAH. Cha Vũ bí đao đâu ??? Vip Đức C .., Hoàng Râu nữa.

----------


## im_atntc

2 tấm 2,3 mới đúng đậm chất dị nhân, còn tấm đầu tiên giống chụp hình làm avatar kua gái quá kakaka

----------


## biết tuốt

Hàng 2,3 dị nhân , 2 khoe hàng trá hình hehê, bác khoac bạo lực gớm

----------

Mr.L

----------


## duonghoang

Này thì dị nhân....  :Smile:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## anhcos

Chú Nam đổi hình khác đi trông không xứng với mấy dị nhân kia rồi...

----------


## occutit

Anh Nam vậy mà dị nhân cái gì, trai đẹp thế cú có gai nó bâu mới nhiều à nha  :Cool:

----------


## CKD

Anh Nam CNC này trước giờ câu "hàng" giờ chuyển sang câu grl rồi.. post cái hình thế này chắc định tự xưng đẹp *chai* nhất hội đây  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Nam CNC

---từ từ em chơi tấm khác cho xứng đáng dị nhân chứ .... chiều nay làm cảnh với mấy em harmonic mới được

----------


## solero

Trước giờ cứ tưởng lão Nam già lắm rồi cơ, ai dè nhìn trẻ và đập chai thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## duonghoang

> Trước giờ cứ tưởng lão Nam già lắm rồi cơ, ai dè nhìn trẻ và đập chai thế


Chỉ mỗi tội cha đó đàn ông con trai gì mà ko có râu. kaka  :Cool:

----------

hojcvex

----------


## lekimhung

Toàn là đực rựa không à, đang chờ *nguyenthuytrang* ra mặt.

----------


## namrex

anh Nam CNC trẻ thế à @@!.... nghe văn từ a hùng hồn e cứ ngỡ a cỡ 40-50 rồi @@  :Big Grin:

----------


## occutit

Em đây bác, ngoài cùng bên phải =))

----------

biết tuốt, Mr.L, writewin

----------


## Mr.L

Haizzz a Nam mới tốt nghiệp đại học xong dg đi xin việc làm khổ nỗi hok ai nhận haizzz a ơi về Cần Thơ đi anh có rất rất là nhiều (THỨ) đợi anh ^^ tặng cho anh 1 phòng này ở luôn hí hí mong rằng vào dc là phải cố gắng lết ra dc nhe ^^

----------


## Khoa C3

Gái thế kia thì sức đâu mà làm việc nữa ta? :Confused:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## writewin

hix hix, miền nam có kẻ hủy diệt CKD với Hỏa vân tà thần mit tờ eo, ghê quá

hehe 1 phát đủ luôn, *bộ tứ siêu tởm* của miền trung, ha ha

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

kametoco, mig21, Mr.L, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

---Úi giời ơi , Tứ Đại Mỹ Miều thì có .... Mấy ông mà chụp hình gà khỏa thân thì em phong cho Tứ Đại Thiên Lôi.


 ---Ê chú Cu teo kia chụp hình cái búa gì mà bé teo , chỉ thấy 4 cha nào đó rồi tự nhận em bên ngoài , có ngày đứng như thế thì đỗ đèo nhé. Chụp cận cảnh mắt lim dim quánh đàn coi, thỉnh thoảng đem ra hù con nít chơi. Mà dù gì thì gì hình cha CKD là đem ra con tui đi ngủ ngoan ngoãn liền hehehe



--- Anh MR.L ( mê rờ L )ới, cho em cái phòng chỉ có hình girl chứ hỏng có girl thiệt thì em không về Cần Thơ đâu nhé, thích gạo trắng nước trong à, cái phòng thì được rồi đó. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mr.L

Có nước trong cho anh luôn a muốn chèm nhẹp hay sền sệt hả a Nam

----------


## CKD

Dị nhân Nam CNC
hay Vô Kỵ mới lụm được Thánh hỏa lệnh nên cười nham nhở haha  :Big Grin:

----------

mig21, minhtriet

----------


## Mr.L

haizzz a hok tạo mẫu j hết hok cầm 2 cái chéo lại giông X-Men mà anh Nam là dc 3 chữ luôn XXX-men ^^

----------


## ahdvip

> haizzz a hok tạo mẫu j hết hok cầm 2 cái chéo lại giông X-Men mà anh Nam là dc 3 chữ luôn XXX-men ^^


Anh Nam chụp đi rồi em đem đi dán cột điện, kaka

----------


## Nam CNC

con lạy sống mấy cha, muốn dị nhân cho dị nhân, bây giờ mấy cha cho em làm tâm thần đi lạc hả ? hay trĩ mạch lươn??? hay yếu sinh lý ??? BÓ LƯỠI luôn.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## yentranbk

vô tình thấy hay hay up cho các bác sem đỡ buồn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGdrKJxv7fA

----------


## writewin

vi deo clip của yen trang nhìn thèn khùng đó quen quen ghê, he he, gần giống lão thiên lôi cầm thánh hoả lện trên kia, he he

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Thắng kia, liệu hồn với em nhé, lần sau bác sẽ bị chém cháy đít luôn nhé, đừng có mơ em cung cấp hàng chánh hãng giá rẻ nữa nha.hahaha

----------


## writewin

hix hix, em miền trung anh ơi, mi ta cậu tớ chú bác em nghe ko hợp

hix hix oan em qua do trangBK úp lên em thấy giống nên nói thôi mà, anh thấy giống ko, he he

----------


## Nam CNC

giống con mắt ông, thằng kia tâm thần chứ có dị nhân gì đâu cha, nỡ lòng nào ông cho tui bị khìn như thằng ấy.

----------


## Khoa C3

Nếu được biểu quyết giống thì em xin giơ tay ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

thêm 1 chú gây thù chuốc oán với em . Đời thì em thù dai lắm, hẹn 1 ngày có cơ hội em trả bằng hết cả vốn lẫn lời với các chú.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Khoa C3

Ha ha đã quá, em là khoái món chọc người ta nhất, hahahaha.

----------


## writewin

ai zo, em ko nói thèn ấy bị khùng à nghen, em chỉ nói là nó hơi hơi giống anh thôi, khoac3 cũng nói giống mà đâu riêng mình em, đê mai coi có ai đồng ý ko, 

he he em thì ko thù dai chỉ cái tội hay thù vặt thôi, sổ thù vặt em nhiều lắm

----------

CKD

----------


## vinhvoedu

ha ha  nhìn cái mặt thằng trong cờ líp trong chịu không nổi

----------


## writewin

ha ha lại có thêm 1 ng chắc cũng đồng ý nghĩ với em và khoac3 ^^, thấy CKD có thank chắc CKD cũng đồng ý ^^

----------


## ahdvip

riêng e là em biết anh tự nhận khùng rồi đó nha anh Nam, kaka

----------


## ngthha

Cho em chen chân tí...

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Gamo, mig21, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cho em chen chân tí...


thế này khéo box của bác đầy mất , các thím cứ gọi là ..... :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, ngthha

----------


## Tuấn

Có cụ nào rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi giống em hông  :Smile:

----------

ABCNC, biết tuốt, imechavn

----------


## diy1102

Vừa mới nhắc đến hôm qua hôm nay đã xâu hàng rồi ợ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Vừa mới nhắc đến hôm qua hôm nay đã xâu hàng rồi ợ.


Hé hé, cụ làm em xí hổ quá he he  :Smile:

----------


## ABCNC

> Có cụ nào rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi giống em hông


 Cái này là đỉnh Phanxipan hả bác? ôi niềm mơ ước của tui

----------

anhcos, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

úi giời  bác tuấn đã " lên đỉnh "   :Wink:     em  mới đến chân rồi về  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

bao giờ bác tuấn rảnh , dẫn bọn em leo 1 phát đi bác , mấy lần em định đi mà chưa có ai đồng hành  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

Đố cụ rủ đc bác Tuấn đi đc đấy.

----------


## Tuấn

> bao giờ bác tuấn rảnh , dẫn bọn em leo 1 phát đi bác , mấy lần em định đi mà chưa có ai đồng hành


Ok bác, lão DIY lão ý sợ chứ em với bác mềnh sợ giề, bác nhẩy  :Smile:  Em có khối kinh nghiệm nhá, dưng mà em không nói đâu, lão DIY lão ấy đang định leo đấy he he  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## diy1102

> Ok bác, lão DIY lão ý sợ chứ em với bác mềnh sợ giề, bác nhẩy  Em có khối kinh nghiệm nhá, dưng mà em không nói đâu, lão DIY lão ấy đang định leo đấy he he


Ae cứ đi với nhau đi có khi ....

----------

biết tuốt

----------

